# a medida que...



## ignacio

Hola,

¿cómo se podría traducir esa expresión? 

Por ejemplo:

   a medida que obtengo dinero, quiero más

Un saludo, 

   Ignacio.


----------



## David

The more money I earn, the more I want...

A medida que cooperen, tendrán éxito...

To the extent that you cooperate, you will be successful...


----------



## cuchuflete

ignacio said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> ¿cómo se podría traducir esa expresión?
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> a medida que obtengo dinero, quiero más
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Ignacio.




To the extent to which _______


----------



## laliaga

Hola todos, 

Pls ayudenme con lo siguiente:

Como digo en ingles:

A medida que avanzo encuentro cada vez mas problemas
A medida que crescas necesitaras menos ayuda
a medida que reunas los requisitos podras tener alguna oportunidad

y asi....

gracias 

Lucho...


----------



## laliaga




----------



## Artrella

laliaga said:
			
		

> Hola todos,
> 
> Pls ayudenme con lo siguiente:
> 
> Como digo en ingles:
> 
> A medida que avanzo encuentro cada vez mas problemas
> A medida que crescas necesitaras menos ayuda
> a medida que reunas los requisitos podras tener alguna oportunidad
> 
> y asi....
> 
> gracias
> 
> Lucho...




Hola Lucho!

The more I go on the more problems I find.

The more you grow up the less help you will need .

So long as you have the necessary qualities you'll have some chance.


Espero que sea esto.

Saludos, Art


----------



## funnydeal

¿ "A medida que" podría ser "as far as" ?


----------



## David

A medida que avanzo encuentro cada vez mas problemas
A medida que crescas necesitaras menos ayuda
a medida que reunas los requisitos podras tener alguna oportunidad

The farther I go, the more problems I encounter.
As you grow up, you will need less help.
To the extent that you qualify, you will find opportunities.


----------



## laliaga

gracias por la ayuda pero yo tengo aun una duda, es posible decirlo lo mismo de la siguiente  forma?  por ejemplo:

as i get older.....    a la medida que crecia.......

se entiende asi?


----------



## David

It depends on what you are trying to say; there is no single, exact equivalent.

As I get older, I get less impatient.
The more I study, the more I learn.
The older I get, the dumber I feel.
The younger they are, the better he likes them.
As I grew, I learned more and more.
The bigger they are, the harder they fall.
Insofar as they meet the requirements, they are likely to be successful.


----------



## laliaga

Many thanks David.

one last thing:

Is it right the following translation into spanish?

As you move south, the sun appears higher = A medida que avanzamos al sur, el sol parece mas grande 


Lucho


----------



## David

As you move south, the *bigger*the sun appears.
The farther south you move, the larger the sun appears.
As you move south, the sun appears larger.


----------



## lauramayol

URGENTE!!!

Hola!! Alguien me podría ayudar a traducir del español al inglés:

... a medida que la revolución se desencadenaba...
Podría ser : as the revolution unchained...

GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Artrella

lauramayol said:
			
		

> URGENTE!!!
> 
> Hola!! Alguien me podría ayudar a traducir del español al inglés:
> 
> ... a medida que la revolución se desencadenaba...
> Podría ser : as the revolution unchained...
> 
> GRACIAS!!!





Laura, your translation is perfect.  "a medida que" = as


----------



## Eustache

por ahí vi que: a medida que = at the same time as

pero ahora que vi el post de lauramayol y como art dice, es natural poner a medida que = as..

entonces que pasa con "at the same time as"


----------



## Artrella

Eustache said:
			
		

> por ahí vi que: a medida que = at the same time as
> 
> pero ahora que vi el post de lauramayol y como art dice, es natural poner a medida que = as..
> 
> entonces que pasa con "at the same time as"




Hi,

"At the same time as" = "while" >>> al mismo tiempo que, mientras

Definition
*while * (DURING)   [Show phonetics]
conjunction (MAINLY UK FORMAL whilst)
during the time that, or *at the same time as*:
_I read it while you were drying your hair.
While I was in Italy I went to see Alessandro.
I thought I heard him come in while we were having dinner.
"I'm going to the post office." "While you're there can you get me some stamps?"_
(from Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary)

Saludos


----------



## Henrik Larsson

¿Cómo se traduciría "a medida que"? Yo por si las moscas, usaría "while" o "as"...


----------



## cuchuflete

Insofar as....

un saludo,
Las moscas


----------



## Henrik Larsson

¿Dirás "in so far" no?


----------



## asm

NO, es insofar, una sola palabra.

ASM


----------



## jacinta

No es una palabra usada con frequencia.  A mi también me parece rara.  Yo diría:
as much as 
to the extent

pero a la vez, insofar es correcto.


----------



## Chaucer

jacinta said:
			
		

> No es una palabra usada con frequencia.  A mi también me parece rara.  Yo diría:
> as much as
> to the extent
> pero a la vez, insofar es correcto.




Me parece raro que *insofar* quede fuera de tu vocabulario, Jacinta.


----------



## jmx

¿ Podría ser simplemente *as* ?

A medida que aprendo tu lengua, te entiendo mejor -> As I learn your language, I understand you better.


----------



## jacinta

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Me parece raro que *insofar* quede fuera de tu vocabulario, Jacinta.




Muchas gracias, Chaucer.  Me diste un piropo  .  Pero, déjame clarificarlo.  No les dije que no lo uso sino que lo uso y lo escucho con poco frecuencia.  Si yo pasara todo el día con profesores universitarios u otros profesionales, tal vez lo oiría más.  Pero, en mi pequeñito pedacito de tierra en que ando, no es una palabra cotidiana.   Tal vez debe ser.  Intentaré arreglar el problema.  


And, jmartins, in answer to your question, yes, *as * is a fine translation.


----------



## oso

lauramayol said:
			
		

> URGENTE!!!
> 
> Hola!! Alguien me podría ayudar a traducir del español al inglés:
> 
> ... a medida que la revolución se desencadenaba...
> Podría ser : as the revolution unchained...
> 
> GRACIAS!!!



As the revolution unleashed ..

(*unchain* es como cuando le quitas la cadena a la bicicleta.)


----------



## amyliz519

no se preocupe, jacinta, insofaras no es una palabra muy usada!


----------



## Patton

yo usaría simplemente "as", creo que es más general y comunmente usado


----------



## JB

amyliz519 said:
			
		

> no se preocupe, jacinta, insofaras no es una palabra muy usada!


 
OK, just for the record, el modismo consta de dos palabras en inglés:  *insofar as*
*insofar* _adverbio_ en lo que, en el grado que: *he helped carry the piano, insofar as he was able,* ayudó a transportar el piano en la medida que pudo

Además, Doña Jacinta, ¡que respuesta tan diplomática!  Los políticos y reporteros suelan usar esta expresión mucho.  Casi siempre, cuando pueden expresar una idéa con 2 o 3 sílabas, o con 22 or 23 que dicen exactamente lo mismo, preferen escoger la manera más larga.  
You and I say ''as''.  They say ''insofar as''. 

Ask me the weather, and I'll say:  It's raining.
Ask George Bush, and he'll say:  Insofar as we are able to determine at this point in time, rain appears to be the current status.


----------



## Christopher Holroyd

A medida que... I´m curious to know how this phrase is translated. Here is the example sentence:

A medida que representantes de Estados Unidos y México avanzan en su diseño de un novedoso plan migratorio, varios estados de la unión parecen estar adaptándose a la masiva presencia de inmigrantes ilegales y empiezan a otorgarles varios tipos de beneficios. 

As representatives... While representatives move forward in their new immigration plan... ¿?


----------



## fenixpollo

Here are some other threads where this expression is discussed:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=50377
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=12007
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=86941

Hope it helps.  Saludos.


----------



## stemu

How can I translate this? *As* seems a bit to simple to me as it does not make the sentence clear enough.
 
Hay correlaciones inversas probadas entre la incidencia de la pobreza y la participación en el mercado laboral, sin embargo en América Latina muchas mujeres se ven obligadas a salir de la población activa o reducir considerablemente las horas de empleo remunerado *a medida que* crecen sus responsabilidades familiares con personas dependientes.  
 
Even though an inverse correlation between poverty incidence and labour market participation exists, many Latin American women are forced to exit the labour market or to considerably reduce paid working hours *as* their family responsibilities increase with dependent persons.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues a mí me suena perfecto.


----------



## lily8

A mí también me parece una buena traducción. Se entiende muy bien.


----------



## Edwin

Don't worry. *As* says it all.


----------



## stemu

Thank you all. I will leave it then.


----------



## Pandaquepanda

Nice people!!!
 
How would you translate "a medida que.." ?
 
This is the context:
 
"El sistema es capaz de generar agendas de los usuarios de forma automática a medida que se van produciendo los eventos del proceso". 
 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## mariente

The system is able/capable to generate users agendas automatically as the processes of the event are being produced.


----------



## Pandaquepanda

Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Oxisita

Hola a todos, quisiera que alguien me ayude a traducir de la mejor manera posible esta frase,  estoy escribiendo una tesis  de medicina y necesito el vocabulario apropiado.

"De manera interesante la inmunoreactividad es mas fuerte a medida que el epitelio va invadiendo el estroma"

Interestingly, the immunoreactivity is stronger a medida que the epithelium spread to the stroma"

Interestingly, the immunoreactivity is stronger as  the epithelium spread to the stroma"

Hay alguna otra sugerencia de un lenguaje mas apropiado?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

a medida que = as


----------



## el sueño de los locos

"...is stronger *as* the ephitelium..." 

=)


----------



## JB

Oxisita said:


> Hola a todos! necesito que alguien me ayude a traducir de la mejor manera posible esta frase, estoy haciendo una tesis de medicina y necesito usar el lenguaje apropiado.
> 
> "De manera interesante la inmunoreactividad es mas fuerte a medida que el epitelio invade el estroma"
> 
> "Interestingly, the immunoreactivity is stronger a medida que *AS *the epithelium* spreadS* to the stroma"
> 
> Muchas gracias!!


 
Le sugiero mirar aquí:  http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=MEDIDA

Además, aunque esta pregunta no se trata de vocabulario técnico, para el futuro, si sus temas tienen que ver con el campo de medicina, le sugiero ponerlas en el foro dedicado a este próposito.  Suerte con su tesis.


----------



## Gringo Bamba

Interestingly, immunoreactivity is stronger the further the epithelium spreads to/invades the stroma.


----------



## Oxisita

Gracias pero busco algo mas apropiado y cabal con el significado.


----------



## FranParis

Interestingly, the immunoreactivity is stronger *as* the epithelium invades the stroma.


----------



## clevclov

Agree with FranParis with a small suggestion.

Interestingly, immunoreactivity is stronger as the epithelium invades the stoma


----------



## Jasonismo

*a medida que = to the extent that*

Interestingly, the immunoreactivity is stronger a medida que the epithelium spreads to the stroma

Interestingly, the immunoreactivity is stronger to the extent that  the epithelium spreads to the stroma


----------



## Datagear

Hm... no sé... por lo que yo he visto y que yo sepa:

-"A medida que" indica 'progresión paralela', tiempo durante el que transcurre una acción al mismo tiempo que otra.
*"A medida que crezco, tengo que comprar ropa nueva."
*"As I grow up, I have to buy new clothing."

-"En la medida que" indica proporción, grado en el que se pueden hacer las cosas.
*"Con una pierna rota, ayudé en la mudanza en la medida de lo que pude."
*"With a broken leg, I helped in the house moving insorfar as I could."

Insofar sirve para 'en la medida que' pero no para 'a medida que'.
Para 'a medida que', 'as' es perfecto y más que suficiente.


----------



## Masood

Hola
Me duele el cerebro cuando intento traducir la frase de abajo de mi libro. Creo que lo dejaré por hoy:

*"Era un grupo de construcciones grandes que parecían una serie de enormes cajas de zapatos; a toda ellas las llamaban anexos porque se habían ido añadiendo con el trancurso de los años, a medida que la oficina crecía, a fin de dar cabida a las necesidades cada vez mayores que el condado tenía para intentar poner el cumplimiento de la ley."*

It was a group of big buildings that looked like enormous shoe boxes; they were all called joint (?) as they'd been added over the years, .?.. the office grew, with the aim of meeting the ever-increasing capacity of the county to try to obey the law.

Horrible!


----------



## sound shift

I go for "as". It's concise and I think it fits the bill.


----------



## Masood

sound shift said:


> I go for "as". It's concise and I think it fits the bill.


Cheers. Any ideas if the rest of the English is an accurate translation? It doesn't read well at all.


----------



## rocstar

Hi masood:
This is my try;
It was a group of big buildings that looked like enormous shoe boxes; they were all called (joint (?)-*attachments*-) as they'd been added over the years, *as* the office grew, with the aim of meeting the ever-increasing capacity of the county to try to obey the law.
Rocstar.


----------



## cielitodavid

As a 44 year old American from Seattle, I have never used the word "Insofar" in my life, and have never heard anybody else use the word either.  It is very formal, as in a textbook.

Soy un norteamericano de 44 años. Nunca he usado or oído la palabra "insofar."  Creo que as una palabra muy formal de los libros de texto.


----------



## Porteño

cielitodavid said:


> As a 44 year old American from Seattle, I have never used the word "Insofar" in my life, and have never heard anybody else use the word either. It is very formal, as in a textbook.
> 
> Soy un norteamericano de 44 años. Nunca he usado or oído la palabra "insofar." Creo que as una palabra muy formal de los libros de texto.


 

Maybe it's not so common in AE.


----------



## SPILZMAN900

Can't it be:

*as far as *the revolution unleashed???... I mean, It's like saying "a medida que..."


----------

